# Benefits of feeding garlic granules?



## Helli.c (18 February 2013)

I have heard adding small amounts of garlic granules/powder is good for keeping flies away in summer but are there any other benefits to it?


----------



## Gusbear (18 February 2013)

I've found it's also good for the immune system as it acts as a natural antibiotic and also has anti-inflammatory properties.  It was a godsend for my last horse and also my new boy in helping to clear up excess mucus post surgery/infection and also seems to help reduce coughing episodes too.


----------



## ellie11987 (18 February 2013)

Gusbear said:



			I've found it's also good for the immune system as it acts as a natural antibiotic and also has anti-inflammatory properties.  It was a godsend for my last horse and also my new boy in helping to clear up excess mucus post surgery/infection and also seems to help reduce coughing episodes too.
		
Click to expand...

Basically this. However there is a toxin in garlic that can cause anemia in horses. I've stopped feeding it a few years ago after my vet told me this.


----------



## JustKickOn (19 February 2013)

Garlic is good in the short term, and works well aiding the respiratory system after infection and such thing. Although, it does kill off bacteria in the gut, and the bacteria is needed in the gut!


----------



## Boysy (19 February 2013)

As above, shouldn't be used long term as it kills off all the good bacteria so you could end up with a compromised immune system rather than a boosted one..... Personally I've never noticed it helping with flies if taken internally, given it's the smell that flies don't like, far better to crush a clove into your fly spray if you don't mind your pony smelling like a takeaway!


----------



## maccachic (20 February 2013)

From Dr Gettys website:


GARLIC MAY NOT BE WORTH THE RISK

Do you feed garlic to help keep the bugs away? The active ingredient in raw garlic is called allicin (also known as N-propyl disulfide) and can lead to Heinz Body anemia. Commercial products use a heat processing which supposedly destroys all of the damaging allicin, but also reduces  the insect-repelling properties. It's true that the strong odor will help keep bugs away, but most folks love the real smell of horses, and would not enjoy one that reeks of garlic.  Bottom line... the jury is still out on the long term safety of garlic-containing products. Until we know more, feeding garlic may not be worth the risk.


----------



## Helli.c (21 February 2013)

maccachic said:



			From Dr Gettys website:


GARLIC MAY NOT BE WORTH THE RISK

Do you feed garlic to help keep the bugs away? The active ingredient in raw garlic is called allicin (also known as N-propyl disulfide) and can lead to Heinz Body anemia. Commercial products use a heat processing which supposedly destroys all of the damaging allicin, but also reduces  the insect-repelling properties. It's true that the strong odor will help keep bugs away, but most folks love the real smell of horses, and would not enjoy one that reeks of garlic.  Bottom line... the jury is still out on the long term safety of garlic-containing products. Until we know more, feeding garlic may not be worth the risk.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks so much to everyone for all your really helpful info on feeding garlic, I wasn't aware of so many problems it could cause! x


----------



## MillionDollar (21 February 2013)

How have I never heard of this before? I have fed garlic granules for years with no problems, but I think I might stop now! One reason I love coming on this forum, you learn something new everyday


----------

